# Score this 2011 Buck 11-1-11



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

How good are you. GROSS score. I"ll post score in a week.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

132


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the 132 estimate.


----------



## Trophy Time (Feb 3, 2007)

129 5/8"


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

139 5/8


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice mount....133"


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

128"ish

over priced walkie talkie


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll say 126" gross net about 118"


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll say 140 inch gross.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

142 1/8


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Few inches here + Couple inches there + oops almost forgot some inches there = I SUCK AT SCORING!! But I will say nice buck and mount!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

133.875


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

124


----------



## RKCman (Sep 1, 2012)

about 148


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

I say it's a great buck very worthy of shooting!

HortonWildman


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

133.5


----------



## styxbb (Sep 18, 2007)

137 gross


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

135 is my number.:thumb:


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

130 max


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

126 4/8 gross 117 4/8 net


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

132


----------



## Brownitsdown12 (Aug 26, 2012)

its been two weeks since you said you would tell us the score lol so what is it????? My guess is 124 +/- 2 inches


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

130" maybe a little more.


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

132


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, I added up the score in my head and posted it before looking at any guesses. I am surprised to see I was right in the ballpark with all the other 132 scores LOL


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone

RKCman was the closest at 148. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Gross score was 148 6/8 offical P & Y.

Net 139 4/8. He dressed out at 200lbs 

Jeff


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

I just went back threw all post,

brokenarrow123p...........Nice........if you scored it Net, was off only by 1/8".

Jeff


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice


----------

